# Rentals and living conditions in Italy



## LivingInMilan (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, im new here. Im living in Milan Italy at the moment and im looking for some information on how to deal with unhealthy living conditions in rental apartments in Italy.

Im currently renting a monolocale around 30 m2 which seemed good at first; all the kitchen appliances, bed, shower, washing machine etc was new in the apartment although everything else was very old. After we signed the contract at the agents office after the viewing, everything was switched to the old appliances, bed, etc during the period from the viewing to the actual signing of the contract. Ok, I didnt care/think anything of it at this point, although seemed kind of odd. After a while, the paint started peeling off the walls, the glass door broke from just touching it, the oven stopped working, light fixtures came out of the wall (piece of gum holding it in before), the toilet is almost broken off because of poor attachment to the floor, the pipes are clogged so that its impossible to take a shower in the actual shower (one has to take the shower and then take a bucket and take the water out of the shower thing so it doesnt get all nasty during the day), washing machine leaves clothes smelling bad and damp so one has to wash the clothes by hand in the tub, and so. Maybe its possible to live in these conditions for some time but certainly not very healthy or overly pleasant.

Firstly, I was wondering if these sort of conditions are common in Italy? Secondly, what could I do to get rid of this apartment? I mean I have a contract which was actually arranged by someone else and everything was in Italian so I dont really know what the contract said. To be honest, im really not into this sort of thing and id like to move away as quickly as possible.

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

LivingInMilan said:


> -- snip --
> I mean I have a contract which was actually arranged by someone else and everything was in Italian so I dont really know what the contract said.


I can't swear to this, but my recollection is that a rental contract (any contract?) is not valid in Italy unless it is presented in both Italian and in the native language of each of the signatories. 

In other words, I don't think your rental contract is valid.

And, next time, make a point of taking many photos of the apartment and testing all plumbing, appliances, etc., prior to signing a contract. At the very least, this will make it impossible for the owner to swap all the appliances as happened to you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

accbgb said:


> I can't swear to this, but my recollection is that a rental contract (any contract?) is not valid in Italy unless it is presented in both Italian and in the native language of each of the signatories.



Depends. If a Notaio is involved he is required to make sure the parties understand. Now this could mean translated documents. A translator present at the signing. 

The OP mentions somebody else signing. If that person had power of attorney (limited or full) they could sign you up to anything. Legally you would be responsible for what your agent agreed to.

The OP doesn't mention what kind of contract he has. Usually in longer term contracts most of what was mentioned is the renters responsibility.

I'd suggest the OP try one of the renters groups. There are associations that can help.


----------



## LivingInMilan (Sep 6, 2013)

What renters groups/associations are these?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

associazione inquilini near Milano

Plug that into Google maps. Then pick the one closest/most convenient to your location. Take all the paperwork you have (contracts ,emails whatever) .

If anybody can explain your rights they'll know.


----------



## LivingInMilan (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I do have access to multiple lawyers through work. I haven't talked to them yet but I was just wondering if people usually can get out of these contracts how easily and so on?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If even half the stuff I have read in this and other forums is true, then the greatest fear of any landlord in Italy is that his tenant will simply stop paying rent. Apparently the process of evicting a tenant can drag on for years and, if there is/are minor children or elderly persons involved, then it may be impossible to evict. This is said to be one reason they like to rent to expats; expats are likely to believe that the power is held by the landlord as it is in most other countries.

So, maybe you can consider threatening to withhold rent until your landlord returns the original appliances and makes the other necessary repairs.


----------



## gabsta26 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Legal*

doesn't sound like you have a regular rental contract. do you get a receipt for your rent? is the duration 4 + 4 years? 
I had a landlord like that...dodgy wiring, roaches, gas oven with expired hoses that leaked. he got nasty when i started to complain so be careful before you do anything.

ideally, don't pay rent, get a lawyer friend to call your landlord and request a meeting, and most importantly, LOOK FOR NEW ACCOMMODATION.

our family lawyer (Italian) can't get rent our of her tenants - they haven't paid for 2 years but the legal system moves veeeeery slowly here. the landlord does NOT hold the power.

as for your dodgy drains - common in big cities. buy "MR MUSCLE SGORGO" or soda caustica in a Ferramenta, should clear the drains. you may need an IDRAULICO to so a spurgo, but your landlord should pay.

the washing machine filter needs cleaning. again, your landlord should sort this but any compliant male friend could help. just keep plenty of towels to hand.

if the wiring is not compliant with CE directives, you could have the place condemned and force your landlord to put you in temporary accommodation at his/her cost.

best of luck.


----------



## gabsta26 (Sep 8, 2013)

just one thing. do you clean the filter in the shower? may simply be blocked, i have to clean mine every week...just pull it up, scrub with viakal and replace.


----------

